# Best center console boat?



## FishingAddict (Jul 25, 2008)

If you wanted a boat that could fish the jetties and go off shore 40 miles, what boat would you choose?


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 25, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> If you wanted a boat that could fish the jetties and go off shore 40 miles, what boat would you choose?


Can you be a little more specific. I can think of about 15 right off hand that would fit that description and all are good boats. You could spend $20,000 or $275,000 on a boat for what you are describing.
If my finances were unlimited, I'd buy a Contender or Yellowfin. For a working man a Dusky is hard to match for it's performance at the price you can buy one for. There are plenty other brands that would work just fine.
Teacher


----------



## stev (Jul 25, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> If you wanted a boat that could fish the jetties and go off shore 40 miles, what boat would you choose?


pm sent


----------



## Limitless (Jul 26, 2008)

*Here's what you're looking for*

I got a bay boat for use up here in the lakes, so I'm selling my "perfect boat".   http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatcons&1216298276


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2008)

If I could take my pick,it'd be a Boston Whaler.


----------



## chambers270 (Jul 26, 2008)

I am looking for something similar to this to. I have a 17ft Key West but want a bigger boat to fish nearshore reefs. I dont want to get too big to fish the creeks though.

Looking at a 196 Bay Reef or something in that area.

Chris


----------



## hevishot (Jul 26, 2008)

Sea Craft, Mako, Scout....


----------



## Nitro (Jul 26, 2008)

Mako, Whaler Outrage, Contender


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 27, 2008)

chambers270 said:


> I am looking for something similar to this to. I have a 17ft Key West but want a bigger boat to fish nearshore reefs. I dont want to get too big to fish the creeks though.
> 
> Looking at a 196 Bay Reef or something in that area.
> 
> Chris



I have a 216 - taken it to CCA a half dozen times this year and got into salt pond today with it, halfway through the incoming tide.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jul 27, 2008)

As big as I could afford... Sea Vee, Contender, Yellowfin, Cape Horn, Hydra Sports would be on my list.


----------



## How2fish (Jul 27, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> If you wanted a boat that could fish the jetties and go off shore 40 miles, what boat would you choose?



Cape Horn or Dusky 's make some inexpensive boats that are built like tanks..Sea Pro's have worked well for me alos.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd like a 26 foot Twin Vee  Ocean Cat  C/C with a couple of 200 hp E-teks on the back.


----------



## CAL (Jul 27, 2008)

Boston Whaler,floats high and runs well with small outboards,unsinkable!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 27, 2008)

Andros


----------



## StikR (Jul 27, 2008)

22' Grady White


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a KeyWest 216 Bayreef with a Yamaha F200 and with a 80 gal. fuel tank it can go 40 miles off shore w/o any problem, however it would have to be a really good day for me to go that far off shore in it.  Even then I would suggest keeping a really close check on the weather.  With a 12" draft In-shore fishing is no problem as long as you don't get in any real skinny water where oyster beds could get to your hull.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 27, 2008)

This should be interestingop2:


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 27, 2008)

huntnnut said:


> I have a KeyWest 216 Bayreef with a Yamaha F200 and with a 80 gal. fuel tank it can go 40 miles off shore w/o any problem, however it would have to be a really good day for me to go that far off shore in it.  Even then I would suggest keeping a really close check on the weather.  With a 12" draft In-shore fishing is no problem as long as you don't get in any real skinny water where oyster beds could get to your hull.




http://youtube.com/watch?v=YTHJfwece0c

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YTHJfwece0c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YTHJfwece0c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## seaweaver (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.dusky.com/boats/dus203xf.html
20' dusky.20 degree deadrise
fish offshore, fish for trout.
Factory direct, no middleman mark up.
Down load the prices....Note if you just bought a boat do not look at the pricing.
I have the 19(22LOA) and there is a new 20 at the marina. Mine has more room than most, the 20 make mine look like a dingy. My ride is superior to a Mako 21 and all most to my inlaw's 23 mako full tranny (26LOA).
There is NO substitute to a full transom.
cw


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jul 28, 2008)

If your out 30-40 miles with friends and/or family on board and the weather goes south and your facing wind and rolling waves, they dont make a boat too big!  You try your luck at 40 miles in anything but a boat intended for those distances and sooner or later you'll have a bad day. I'd be looking at 30-36 ft range min. but thats me.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Ocean Master, Regulator, World Cat, Twin Vee, Yellowfin.  Twin Yamaha 4 strokes, and a Jack Plate round out tha package.


----------



## superdutyturbo (Jul 29, 2008)

My 24 foot Cobia does great in both. And it is affordable too. Really dry boat.


----------



## meriwether john (Aug 9, 2008)

Grady White


----------



## capt stan (Aug 10, 2008)

There is no such thing as THE BEST BOAT!!!!  The best boat out there is one you can afford to buy, maintain and operate safely, has the features YOU are looking for in a boat and one YOU are happy with...THAT sir is THE BEST BOAT!!!!!

It don't matter what other folks like...it's what YOU want/ like and can afford to ENJOY!!!!  Too many folks buy a boat they can;t afford based on recommedations from dealers and other 
friends" Then they realise the cost involved and don't
 use it enough to justify it, or they realize the "great layout" ain't so great....  Ford, Chevy  it don't matter as long as it does the above as mentioned.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Aug 10, 2008)

One you can afford is the best boat.


----------



## bross07 (Aug 11, 2008)

I second Capt. Stan. Get what you can afford and like. I would recommend an Everglades, Yellowfin, Contender or Grady White though...


----------



## Bart Sims (Aug 11, 2008)

McKee Craft, unsinkable and have a great reputation for seaworthiness.


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 12, 2008)

WorldCat!!! Go and take one for a sea trial & you'll wonder how they keep selling mono-hulled boats!!!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 12, 2008)

If you want to go offshore get an offshore boat, then get a good 17 foot aluminum with a 50hp outboard for fishing inshore.

But unless you are going offshore alot and have a lot to spend on the boat, fuel and fishing.  Just charter, you will enjoy it more and be safer.


----------



## getcha1 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Best Boat*

Capt. Stan said it best. He obviously knows his stuff. Good luck on the pond!


----------



## stev (Aug 12, 2008)

contender with twin 350 yamahas


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 12, 2008)

mono hull, Yellowfin. Cat, Freeman 33.


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 12, 2008)

jimbo4116 said:


> But unless you are going offshore alot and have a lot to spend on the boat, fuel and fishing.  Just charter, you will enjoy it more and be safer.


Truer words have never been spoken. 
P.S.Don't forget about transporting and storing it!


----------



## C. Smith (Aug 13, 2008)

Cape Horn Cape Horn Cape Horn Cape Cape HornHorn Cape Horn 
Cape Horn Cape Horn Cape Horn Cape Horn Cape Horn Cape Horn


----------

